# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Маркировка для 1С 77

## yri

Написал на семерке маркировку с загрузкой GTIN и API запрсами. Работает. Может я один такой или ещё кто то работает?

----------


## Fltr

> Написал на семерке маркировку с загрузкой GTIN и API запрсами. Работает. Может я один такой или ещё кто то работает?


Поделитесь

----------


## yri

В кратце. Документ загрузки из xls файла с настройкой какие колонки загружать. Документ получения проверки на ID и загрузки готовых GTIN с сайта. Документ создания запроса, проверки состояния и получения кодов маркировки с сайта ЦРПТ через API функции. Сохранение и печать штрих кода DataMatrix.
Для формировки использую библиотеку barcode. Всё работает, формирует печать. Печать штрих кодов проверена.
Единственный ньюанс криптоподдержки нет. Да и не надо она. Просто паралельно должен быть открыт личный кабинет с возможностью подписи.

----------


## Fltr

> В кратце. Документ загрузки из xls файла с настройкой какие колонки загружать. Документ получения проверки на ID и загрузки готовых GTIN с сайта. Документ создания запроса, проверки состояния и получения кодов маркировки с сайта ЦРПТ через API функции. Сохранение и печать штрих кода DataMatrix.
> Для формировки использую библиотеку barcode. Всё работает, формирует печать. Печать штрих кодов проверена.
> Единственный ньюанс криптоподдержки нет. Да и не надо она. Просто паралельно должен быть открыт личный кабинет с возможностью подписи.


Конфигурация 1с 7.7 - какая?

----------


## yri

Скрин
Джитин.jpg

----------


## yri

Своя с нуля. Могу внедрить в любую стандартную.
Есть ещё кассы под ФЗ. То же своя разработка полностью. Для драйвера Атол 8 и Атол 10

----------


## ray1978

Здравствуйте.

Подскажите, что за "библиотеку barcode" используете?
Та, что применется в 7ке для штрих-кодов не подходит же?

Спасибо

----------


## Sega1961

Можно ознакомиться с Вашей программой у меня конфигурация ТП Штрих 4.13

----------


## Сергеевич

Здравствуйте мне тоже интересно! Можно ее к прикрутить к Рознице 2.2?

----------


## yri

> Здравствуйте.
> 
> Подскажите, что за "библиотеку barcode" используете?
> Та, что применется в 7ке для штрих-кодов не подходит же?
> 
> Спасибо


Виноват! barcode.ocx это 1с стандартная библиотеки. В ней нет DataMatrix
Нужна
ocvitabarcode.ocx
Отсюда
https://ocvita.ru/ocvita-barcode
Напомню что это активХ объект, а библиотека требует регистрации.

----------


## yri

Могу поставить на любую конфигурацию 7.7

----------


## yri

> Здравствуйте мне тоже интересно! Можно ее к прикрутить к Рознице 2.2?


Розница 2.2 это я так понимаю 8.Х. К ней можно только самого себя прикрутить. Не шутка! Слишком сложная и главное объемная программа.

----------


## yri

Все подключаемые компоненты для конфигурации здесь.
//*******************************************
Процедура ПриНачалеРаботыСистемы()  
	Если ЗагрузитьВнешнююКомпонент  у("v7plus.dll") = 0 Тогда
		Сообщить("не удалось найти компоненту v7plus.dll", "!!!");   

	КонецЕсли;   

	Попытка
		WinHttp = СоздатьОбъект("WinHttp.WinHttpRequest  .5.1"); 

	Исключение 
		Сообщить("Ошибка подключения! (" + ОписаниеОшибки() + ")", "!!!");  

	КонецПопытки;  

	Попытка
		ДанныеJSON = СоздатьОбъект("ADODB.Stream");

	Исключение 
		Сообщить("Ошибка подключения! (" + ОписаниеОшибки() + ")", "!!!");  

	КонецПопытки;   

	Попытка
		WinXML = СоздатьОбъект("MSXML2.ServerXMLHTTP.6  .0"); 

	Исключение 
		Сообщить("Ошибка подключения! (" + ОписаниеОшибки() + ")", "!!!");  

	КонецПопытки; 

// Не используется для DataMatrix
	Попытка
//		BarCode = СоздатьОбъект("BARCODE.BarcodeCtrl.1"  );

	Исключение 
//		Сообщить("Ошибка подключения! (" + ОписаниеОшибки() + ")", "!!!");  

	КонецПопытки; 

КонецПроцедуры //ПриНачалеРаботыСистемы

----------


## ray1978

Спасибо за ответ.

Я уже на ocvita barcode сделал сам.
Полученные марки распечатываются, считываются приложениями с мобильного. А приложение на мобильном честныйЗнак даже выдает инфо что за марка, какой товар и за кем закреплена она.

Внедрил под 1с77

----------

yri (01.01.2020)

----------


## Rebook

Всем привет! Хочу подключиться к данной теме.
Ребята - почитал по этой теме, кто то  разрабатывает , дорабатывает решения на 7 платформе под работу с маркированным товаром? Сгенерировали ШК - дальше же при списании его нужно отправить. Кто и  как это решает?

----------


## ray1978

Я решаю так:
- розничная продажа происходит через онлайн-кассу. Иными словами, кроме реквизитов у чека по товару, цене и т.д. буду отправлять марку (gtin, serial). Далее офд должно отправить инфо о таком товаре в наш личный кабинет. С офд нужно заключить допСоглашение на обработку ими маркированного товара.
- оптовая продажа (безнал), ч/з накладные. Эти данные буду выгружать в csv файл. Далее этот файл будет руками загружаться в личном кабинете.
- иные выбытия товара типа списания, оприходования, личное использование и т.д. будут также выгружаться в соответствующие csv файлы.

В будущем, когда все устаканится с api доделаю механизм, чтобы не делать промежуточные файлы.

В самой 1с хранить информацию по остаткам марок не предполагаем. Марку подставляем только либо в момент продажи (чекккм), либо при сборе и выдаче на складе.

Из-за специфики работы (менеджеры и склад разнесены по этажам) будут сделаны срецДоки, подчинённые первичным, в которые будут подставляться конкретные товары с марками. Например, менеджер выписал счёт, РНК и счетФактуру как обычно - общее колВо. На складе на основании РНК будет выписываться докумя реализацияМаркТоваров. В нем кладовщик подберёт товары и их конкретные марки пропикпет. Именно этот документ будет выгружаться в файл для переноса данных в чз.

Примерно по такой же схеме будут сделаны доки для ЧЗ в ситуациях по складу: списание, оприходования.

Пока идея такая и это касается обуви.

Неизвестные ещё ситуации связаны с тем, что 
1.от поставщиков не понятно как что будет приходить.
2. С лета чз обещает что приходы и реализация больше не будет на бумажных носителях, а только через Эдо. Соответственно, что-то изменится с выгрузкамиЗагрузкамт

 Пока так.

----------


## yri

Тут, конечно можно романы по этому поводу писать т.к. задачи и конфигурации и полет мысли у всех разный.
Но главное. После выпуска кодов маркировки (КМ) их необходимо ввести в оборот и после реализации вывести из оборота. Т.е. 2 дополнительные функции API.
Итак в общем план такой
1. Создаем GTIN и получаем.
2. Заказываем КМ на готовые GTIN, получаем их.
3. Печатаем КМ.
4. Вводим в оборот.
5. Реализуем и выводим из оборота.
У меня на всё получилось 5 докуметов с отдельными журналами. И справочник GTIN с дополнительными по кодам ТНВЭД, странам, артикулам и пр.
Задача программиста внедрить этот скелет в любую конфигурацию.
Кстати никто не работал с Крипто сервисами через 1с77?

----------


## Rebook

Можешь поделиться наработками? Готов к совместному сотрудничеству или за разовое вознаграждение.

----------


## Rebook

Вообще камрады давайте объединяться? Можно проект на  гите создать и совместными усилиями "есть слона".

----------


## yri

> Можешь поделиться наработками?


Да без проблем!
В API запросах с ЦРПТ работают два метода GET и POST см. документацию по API.
Выше я выкладывал загрузку компонент. Теперь функции для работы с запросами.
//*******************************************
Функция глЗапросGET(СтрокаЗапроса)	Экспорт
	Стр = "";   

	Попытка
		WinHttp.Open("GET", СтрокаЗапроса+"omsId="+СокрЛП(  онстанта.OmsID), 0);   
		WinHttp.SetRequestHeader("Accept","application/json");
		WinHttp.SetRequestHeader("Content-Type","application/x-www-form-urlencoded;charset=UTF-8"); 
		WinHttp.SetRequestHeader("clientToken",СокрЛ  (Константа.ClientToken));

		WinHttp.SetTimeouts(15000, 15000, 15000, 15000);
		WinHttp.Send(); 
		Если WinHttp.Status = 200 Тогда  
			Стр = WinHttp.ResponseText;  

		Иначе
			Сообщить("HTTP " + WinHttp.Status + " " + WinHttp.StatusText);
			Стр = "Ошибка запроса!";  

		КонецЕсли;

	Исключение
		Сообщить("Ошибка запроса!");  

	КонецПопытки; 

	Возврат Стр;

КонецФункции    
//*******************************************
Функция глЗапросPOST(СтрокаЗапроса)	Экспорт   
	Стр = "";  

	Попытка
		WinXML.Open("POST", "https://suz2.crpt.ru/api/v2/light/orders?"+"omsId="+СокрЛП(Константа.  OmsID), 0);   
		WinXML.SetRequestHeader("Accept","application/json");
		WinXML.SetRequestHeader("Content-Type","application/json;charset=UTF-8");  
		WinXML.SetRequestHeader("Content-Length",Строка(СтрДлина(Строка  Запроса)));  
		WinXML.SetRequestHeader("clientToken",СокрЛП  (Константа.ClientToken));

		WinXML.SetTimeouts(15000, 15000, 15000, 15000);
		WinXML.Send(СтрокаЗапроса); 
		Если WinXML.Status = 200 Тогда  
			Стр = WinXML.ResponseText;  

		Иначе
			Сообщить("HTTP " + WinXML.Status + " " + WinXML.StatusText);

		КонецЕсли;

	Исключение
		Сообщить("Ошибка запроса!");  

	КонецПопытки;  

	Возврат Стр;

КонецФункции    
//*******************************************
В дальнейшем просто идет обработка получаемых строк.

----------


## Rebook

Я неправильно понял что уже имеются полностью готовые наработки на 1с?

----------


## Rebook

Приведенный список ВК одобряем но не до конца понятен...



> Все подключаемые компоненты для конфигурации здесь.
> //*******************************************
> Процедура ПриНачалеРаботыСистемы()  
> 	Если ЗагрузитьВнешнююКомпонент  у("v7plus.dll") = 0 Тогда
> 		Сообщить("не удалось найти компоненту v7plus.dll", "!!!");   
> 
> 	КонецЕсли;


Для каких целей юзаем?




> Попытка
> 		WinHttp = СоздатьОбъект("WinHttp.WinHttpRequest  .5.1"); 
> 
> 	Исключение 
> 		Сообщить("Ошибка подключения! (" + ОписаниеОшибки() + ")", "!!!");  
> 
> 	КонецПопытки;


Какие запросы выполняются и к какому серверу? 




> Попытка
> 		ДанныеJSON = СоздатьОбъект("ADODB.Stream");
> 
> 	Исключение 
> 		Сообщить("Ошибка подключения! (" + ОписаниеОшибки() + ")", "!!!");  
> 
> 	КонецПопытки;


Ответы получаются в виде потока > сохраняются в файл? 




> Попытка
> 		WinXML = СоздатьОбъект("MSXML2.ServerXMLHTTP.6  .0"); 
> 
> 	Исключение 
> 		Сообщить("Ошибка подключения! (" + ОписаниеОшибки() + ")", "!!!");  
> 
> 	КонецПопытки;


Для генерации структуры xml на ввод в оборот? 
Это ответ на 2 верхних вопроса? Создаем xml , через поток читаем и выкидываем на вэб сервис?




> // Не используется для DataMatrix
> 	Попытка
> //		BarCode = СоздатьОбъект("BARCODE.BarcodeCtrl.1"  );
> 
> 	Исключение 
> //		Сообщить("Ошибка подключения! (" + ОписаниеОшибки() + ")", "!!!");  
> 
> 	КонецПопытки; 
> 
> КонецПроцедуры //ПриНачалеРаботыСистемы





> 1. Создаем GTIN и получаем.


Подразумевается рандомное создание? Считывание шк при получении товара и извлечение GTIN с сохранением в БД?




> 2. Заказываем КМ на готовые GTIN, получаем их.





> 3. Печатаем КМ.





> 4. Вводим в оборот.





> 5. Реализуем и выводим из оборота.


Через онлайн кассу?

----------


## yri

Долго рассказывать но на данный момент используется только WinHttp.WinHttpRequest .5.1". Т.к. в процессе использования оказалось что обработки передаваемой строки достаточно. Тем более при запросах ограничена обработка GTIN до 10 штук за запрос. Поэтому остальные компоненты зарезервированы.
По GTIN, да. Все создаваемые сохраняются в справочнике и к ним привязываются коды маркировок. Есть обязательный механизм проверки уникальности (обязательно). Кроме того пользователи требовали сделать учет по КМ т.к. в дальнейшем требуется отслеживать созданные, полученные, введенные в оборот и т.д. коды маркировок. Это я организовал в виде регистров. На данный момент GTIN загружается из файлика Excel но уже есть API функция.

----------


## Rebook

Можете поделиться конфой для ознакомления? Или за бабло поделиться?

----------


## Rebook

> Я решаю так:
> - оптовая продажа (безнал), ч/з накладные. Эти данные буду выгружать в csv файл. Далее этот файл будет руками загружаться в личном кабинете.
> - иные выбытия товара типа списания, оприходования, личное использование и т.д. будут также выгружаться в соответствующие csv файлы.


Подскажите где можно найти требования под формат данного файла?

----------


## Rebook

> Спасибо за ответ.
> 
> Я уже на ocvita barcode сделал сам.
> Полученные марки распечатываются, считываются приложениями с мобильного. А приложение на мобильном честныйЗнак даже выдает инфо что за марка, какой товар и за кем закреплена она.
> 
> Внедрил под 1с77


Поделись опытом реализации? У меня даже примеры с сайта не работают

----------


## влад55

Тоже сильно актуальна любая информация по внедрению систем маркировки (обувь) в среде 7.7 ... у подшефных слегка покореженная ТиС и с 1 марта проблема маркировки встает в полный рост. Переходить на 8.3 нет ни средств, ни ресурсов, ни желания. Как альтернативный вариант с минимальными затратами - облачная 1С https://www.moysklad.ru/poleznoe/markirovka-tovarov/. Ну а в идеале конечно же прикрутить весь функционал к имеющейся ТиС. Я так понимаю, что регистрироваться на "ЧЗ" и приобретать 2-d сканер и ККМ(ФР) придется в любом варианте. Буду признателен за любые подробности по данному вопросу.

----------


## ray1978

Проблема не встаёт уже первого марта. Проблема, к сожалению, уже даст последствия.

Есть три неплохих телеграм канала.

- маркировка техно чат
- маркировка решения
- маркировка 1с
(Здесь общение по последним обновлениям последних релизов)

Обогатитесь знаниями, идеями, проблемами. Свои вопросы зададите. Участники отвечают вполне конкретно

----------


## yri

Собственно написать программу по обмену с данными с ЦРПТ не сложно. всё сводится к передаче-приеме данных (кодов маркировки) в базу ЦРПТ под разными статусами. Причем передача возможна и через API и посредством файлов XML или CSV. Но есть одно НО. Проблема в самом сервере ЦРПТ который висит с 10 до 18 часов и неправильно отрабатывает запросы что ещё более трагично. Ещё более трагичен интерфейс личного кабинета где тупо нельзя прокрутить экран. Я уже пару месяцев с этим, если так можно выразиться живу.  Чего только люди не делают что бы обойти эти косяки. И собственный учет КМ ведут и файлики друг другу отсылают, согласовывают. Знающие говорят что возможно эта шняга корректно заработает минимум через полгода не ранее. Непонятно что будет 1 марта.

----------

влад55 (07.02.2020)

----------


## yri

> Я так понимаю, что регистрироваться на "ЧЗ" и приобретать 2-d сканер и ККМ(ФР) придется в любом варианте. Буду признателен за любые подробности по данному вопросу.


Регистрироваться надо в любом случае. Неважно опт или розница. Т.к. необходимо принять КМ и стать их собственником. Затем КМ уходят из оборота или через сканер или через документ передачи-отгрузки другому счастливому человеку. Если видов товаров мало можно худо-бедно работать через личный кабинет. Если нужен учет КМ то добро пожаловать в наш клуб...

----------

влад55 (07.02.2020)

----------


## влад55

yri - спасибо большое за комментарии, я правильно вас понял, что на первых порах достаточно просто регистрации, без приобретения сканера и ККМ, осуществляя обмен данными через файлы только посредством личного кабинета? А формат файлов обмена специфицирован как-то, где можно посмотреть?
Еще обнаружил на инфостарте типа "готовое" решение (https://infostart.ru/public/603118/product/1051583/), может есть кто уже попробовал?

----------


## yri

> я правильно вас понял, что на первых порах достаточно просто регистрации, без приобретения сканера и ККМ, осуществляя обмен данными через файлы только посредством личного кабинета? А формат файлов обмена специфицирован как-то, где можно посмотреть?


Совершенно верно. Достаточно зарегистрироваться и загружать файлы через ЛК. Формат файлов в личном кабинете - жмете в верхнем правом углу желтую кнопку Помощь. Там все форматы и описание API.

----------


## yri

Часто спрашивают как работать с подписями в 1С7.7. Рабочий пример. Условие - установка в системе КриптоАРМ 5 и выше. Т.е. регистрация библиотек.
Входящий параметр строка которую надо подписать. Выходящая подписанная.
//******************************************* 
Функция Подписать(Стр) Экспорт


	oCertificate = СоздатьОбъект("DigtCrypto.Certificate  "); 
	oCertificateStore = СоздатьОбъект("DigtCrypto.Certificate  Store"); 
	oPKCS7Message = СоздатьОбъект("DigtCrypto.PKCS7Messag  e");
	oProfile = СоздатьОбъект("DigtCrypto.Profile");   

	oCerts = oCertificateStore.Display(1); 
	Если ПустоеЗначение(oCerts) <> 1 Тогда  
		глВыбСертификат = oCerts.Item(0);

		oProfile.SilentLevel = 3;
		oProfile.DisableInputFilesWindow = 1; 
		oProfile.SignIncludeBase64Headers = 1;
		oProfile.Detach = 1; 
		oProfile.SetCertificate( 2, "1", глВыбСертификат);

		oPKCS7Message.Profile = oProfile;  
		oPKCS7Message.Import(0,СокрЛП(Стр)); 
		oPKCS7Message.Sign();
		retStr = oPKCS7Message.Export( 2, 0); 

		Возврат retStr;

	Иначе
		Возврат "";

	КонецЕсли;  

КонецФункции    // Подписать  
//*******************************************

----------


## sanichsm

Для меня сейчас главный вопрос: "Обязательно ли ТиС7.7 вести учет количества марок?"

----------


## sanekdark

Доброго времени суток . может кто поделиться обработкой для 7.7?

----------


## yri

> Доброго времени суток . может кто поделиться обработкой для 7.7?


Одна обработка не достаточно.. 
Учет GTIN и кодов маркировки требует дополнительных справочников, перечислений и документов. И тем более обработок. Например по загрузке из GS1, печати КМ и т.д.12345.jpg

----------


## Platinum

> Одна обработка не достаточно.. 
> Учет GTIN и кодов маркировки требует дополнительных справочников, перечислений и документов. И тем более обработок. Например по загрузке из GS1, печати КМ и т.д.12345.jpg


а где это можно скачать  или продаете и сколько стоит? Интересует решения для продажи шин

----------


## avtoprog

> Одна обработка не достаточно.. 
> Учет GTIN и кодов маркировки требует дополнительных справочников, перечислений и документов. И тем более обработок. Например по загрузке из GS1, печати КМ и т.д.12345.jpg


Добрый день. Можно получить обработку, если платно, то сколько стоит? Думаю для старта разработок будет достаточно ее. Интересует табак.

----------


## Белый18

> Добрый день. Можно получить обработку, если платно, то сколько стоит? Думаю для старта разработок будет достаточно ее. Интересует табак.


Самописный обмен с ЦРПТ - не выход вообще. Там постоянно вносятся изменения в протокол и регламент обмена. 1С 7 использую для работы клиентов на технологических линиях и для печати, как легкое приложение. Для обмена с ЦРПТ использую блок, разработанный для 1C ERP, у нас стоит УПП - там он такой-же. УПП пока нормально поддерживается 1С, все изменения вносятся, правда иногда с опозданием. Протокол обмена многоэтапный, неоднозначный, зависит от ситуации напр часть кодов не принимается или не агрегируется или ЦРПТ банально глючит. В каждом случае решения требуют отдельного рассмотрения, не автоматизируются  на 100% и требуют постоянной поддержки.  Так что в части обмена нет легких путей - вопрос стоит ли впрягаться в эту тему. Автор ветки похоже слился, возможно по этой причине.

----------


## yri

> Так что в части обмена нет легких путей - вопрос стоит ли впрягаться в эту тему. Автор ветки похоже слился, возможно по этой причине.


Автор ветки не слился. Программа работает и дописывается. Кроме того планируется её зарегистрировать в партнерах Честного Знака. Преимущества семерки в компактности. Например для формирования DataMatrix требуется всего маленькая библиотека octivabarcode, а для подписи используется или CAPICOM или CadesCOM или КриптоАРМ на выбор что больше нравится. Для работы с запросами используется MSXML (любой версии). Что бы это реализовать на 1С8 требуется помимо платформы в сотни гигабайт ставит доп. компоненты, менеджеры и пр. 
Кроме того есть специфика учета кодов маркировки в разрезе артикулов, документов и пр. где всё реализуется на регистрах. Попробуйте это всё реализовать на стандартных УТ или ERP.
Это ни коим образом не реклама а трезвый взгляд на вещи. Писать можно не только на 1с77 но и на скрипте или другом языке поддерживающим COM объекты.
Для примера создание динамического токена для СУЗ на 1с77. Всем удачи!
	//  omsConnection - реквизит (константа) идентификатора соединения из ЦРПТ

	WinXMLToken = СоздатьОбъект("MSXML2.ServerXMLHTTP.6  .0");

	Стр = "";
	СтрДата = "";
	СтрФ = "";  
	СтрФ1 = "";  
	СтрИД = ""; 
	ИдентификаторТокена = "";    

	СтрокаЗапроса = "https://ismp.crpt.ru/api/v3/auth/cert/key";  

	Попытка
		WinXMLToken.Open("GET", СтрокаЗапроса, 0);    
		WinXMLToken.SetRequestHeader("Content-Type","application/json;charset=UTF-8");  

		WinXMLToken.SetTimeouts(15000, 15000, 15000, 15000);
		WinXMLToken.Send(); 
		Если WinXMLToken.Status = 200 Тогда  
			Стр = WinXMLToken.ResponseText;  

		Иначе
			Стр = "HTTP " + WinXMLToken.Status + " " + WinXMLToken.StatusText;  

		КонецЕсли;

	Исключение

	КонецПопытки;   

	СтрДата = Сред(Стр,Найти(Стр,"data")+7);  
	СтрДата = Сред(СтрДата,1,30);    
	СтрИД = Сред(Стр,Найти(Стр,"uuid")+7);   

	ИдентификаторТокена = Сред(СтрИД,1,36);
	СтрИД = "uuid: " + Сред(СтрИД,1,36);  

	ЗапросТокена =  СтрДата;  

	СтрФ = глПодписатьCAPICOM(СтрДата,0,0);  

	СтрЗапрос = "   
	|{    
	|""uuid"": """+СокрЛП(ИдентификаторТок  на)+""", 
	|""data"": """+СокрЛП(СтрФ)+""" 
	|}
	|";	 	

	СтрЗапрос = СокрЛП(СтрЗапрос);  

	СтрЗаголовок = "https://ismp.crpt.ru/api/v3/auth/cert/"+СокрЛП(omsConnection);

	Попытка
		WinXMLToken.Open("POST", СтрЗаголовок, 0);   
		WinXMLToken.SetRequestHeader("Content-Type","application/json;charset=UTF-8"); 
		WinXMLToken.SetRequestHeader("Authorization","Bear  er "+"");

		WinXMLToken.SetTimeouts(15000, 15000, 15000, 15000);
		WinXMLToken.Send(СтрЗапрос); 
		Если WinXMLToken.Status = 200 Тогда  
			СтрФ1 = WinXMLToken.ResponseText;  

		Иначе
			СтрФ1 = "HTTP " + WinXMLToken.Status + " " + WinXMLToken.StatusText+ " " + WinXMLToken.ResponseText;  

		КонецЕсли;

	Исключение

	КонецПопытки;  

	СтрФ1 =  Сред(СтрФ1,Найти(СтрФ1,"token")+8  );
	СтрФ1 =  Сред(СтрФ1,1,Найти(СтрФ1,Симв  (34))-1);  

	токенСУЗ = СокрЛП(СтрФ1); 

	Если ПустоеЗначение(токенСУЗ) <> 1 Тогда  
		Предупреждение("Успешно!"); 

	Иначе	
		Предупреждение("Нет связи!");  

	КонецЕсли;

----------


## AD65

И что, можно купить тестовую версию и поюзать? У самого такая же, но с меньшим функционалом на базе Комплексной 4.5

----------


## KBD

*yri*, а можно попросить рабочие примеры подписания CAPICOM, CadesCOM, КриптоАРМ?

----------


## avtoprog

> *yri*, а можно попросить рабочие примеры подписания CAPICOM, CadesCOM, КриптоАРМ?


Если можно и я бы хотел их получить.

----------

